# Magia General > Vídeos sobre magia >  La Baraja Bikini De Boris Wild

## ardogwyddon

Hola. No sé si esto entra aquí pero lo dejo por si acaso. 
Os cuento. He abierto un canal para hablar de cosas artísticas, especialmente de magia. En este vídeo hablo sobre la baraja Bikini de Boris Wild. Desde el minuto 1:50. Termino con un agua y aceite con esas cartas. SON CHICAS VESTIDAS

Espero que os guste.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xPhdLbsLWdI

----------

